# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  NERO 7

## barbosso

*NERO 7*

Год выпуска: 2007 
developer: NERO AG 
Язык интерфейса: английский + русский 
Лекарство: Присутствует 
Описание: Продукт, представляющий собой мощный комплекс программ для работы с медиа-файлами, хотя многими пользователями воспринимается только как программа для записи CD/DVD (безо всякого преувеличения — лучшая). 
Широчайшие возможности: запись CD и DVD любых типов; создание DVD Video дисков (в том числе и меню); редактирование цифровых фото; редактирование звука; редактирование видео; воспроизведение аудио, видео и TV; резервное копирование; создание обложек и этикеток для дисков и многое другое.

скачать

----------

